# toshiba a305 bios locked



## dlangy123 (Sep 20, 2009)

on my toshiba it has locked up . its the ios lockout. how do you reset it. a long whle ago on another laptop i had to put in a jumper. someone please help. thankyou dennis


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Are you referring to a password lockout? If you've managed to lock yourself out of the machine, you may have to contact Toshiba.


----------



## iamubiquitous (Jul 11, 2008)

dlangy123 said:


> on my toshiba it has locked up . its the ios lockout. how do you reset it. a long whle ago on another laptop i had to put in a jumper. someone please help. thankyou dennis


Actually, I have dealt with no less than 3 satellite bios lockout issues in this (2009), year alone. It seems Toshiba has an error issue with the bios used in A LOT of their laptops. Go to Toshiba.com and check support using 'bios locked' there will be links to models and specific configurations of these models that are affected. If you determine that yours is in the listings, they will direct you to authorized service and it will be corrected at no cost to you. I had all 3 of my problems fixed by them with only 1 actually in warranty status and all were done at no cost to the owners. Hope this helps, if you can't find links, email and I will look them up(again).


----------

